# visa refusal--need advice!



## mbranson (Oct 28, 2016)

I have been refused a 485 visa due to lack of police checks for some reason was unaware i needed. I was wondering if it were worth the review (I have since gotten the clearance from Aus, waiting on US), or if it is better to leave the country and relodge the application. I have talked to two agents with opposite advice. 

has anyone been in this situation before? would this be pretty much refused through the mrt?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

mbranson said:


> I have been refused a 485 visa due to lack of police checks for some reason was unaware i needed. I was wondering if it were worth the review (I have since gotten the clearance from Aus, waiting on US), or if it is better to leave the country and relodge the application. I have talked to two agents with opposite advice.
> 
> has anyone been in this situation before? would this be pretty much refused through the mrt?


When you apply for this visa you must provide evidence of having applied for an Australian Federal Police check in the 12 months before you apply.

It is a time of application requirement. I can't see any point in going to the AAT if you did not meet this requirement when you lodged the application.


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

The chance of success on review and how to win it will need to assessed case by case basis.



mbranson said:


> I have been refused a 485 visa due to lack of police checks for some reason was unaware i needed. I was wondering if it were worth the review (I have since gotten the clearance from Aus, waiting on US), or if it is better to leave the country and relodge the application. I have talked to two agents with opposite advice.
> 
> has anyone been in this situation before? would this be pretty much refused through the mrt?


----------



## mbranson (Oct 28, 2016)

CCMS said:


> When you apply for this visa you must provide evidence of having applied for an Australian Federal Police check in the 12 months before you apply.
> 
> It is a time of application requirement. I can't see any point in going to the AAT if you did not meet this requirement when you lodged the application.


Can I relodge once I have my Australian checks? Why can I not show them that I have done this now through the review? What other options do I have?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

mbranson said:


> Can I relodge once I have my Australian checks? Why can I not show them that I have done this now through the review? What other options do I have?


Unless you can argue that you actually did meet all the "Time of Application" requirements when you lodged your application, I can't see the point of an appeal, as you clearly did not meet all the threshold requirements.

_When you apply for this visa you *must provide evidence of having applied* for an Australian Federal Police check in the 12 months before you apply._

I'd have to research if there have been any cases like this that were successful at the MRT/AAT,but it will probably be quicker and cheaper to lodge a new application rather than wasting time and money on an appeal that, in my view, you cannot win.Obviously I do not know all the details of your case and can only go by the limited information provided here.

I suggest you contact a registered migration agent to have a look at the options and to ensure that your next application is properly prepared.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

Can i withdraw the visa application, and apply for 485 once again?

If so, how to do it then?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

That visa is finished, can not withdraw.

Just start over again.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

can i lodge post study work visa again, but the decision says it can be reviewed?

And it is not even 6 months i've graduated from university, is that compulsory to review the decision.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Since a post above said they can not see why you would try review it and they are a Registered Migration Agent - I will have a guess and say it is not compulsory to review it.

Might pay to contact one of the 2 RMA's that have replied your post before you apply again - might save you money and time.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

i am just wondering, can i lodge the same visa(485) once it is refused?

I've contacted migration agent, he discussed about the review but not the new application. As he also mentioned that "you can lodge 485 visa once it is refused", you have to review it.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

What are the first 2 numbers of your migration agents licence number?

Don't give it all just first 2 of his RMA#


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

Under Eligible visas for 485

In addition, you must not:

have had a visa application refused or cancelled since last entering Australia unless you hold a substantive visa



I found the answer, i cannot apply for the second time as i'm in bridging visa. I have to review the decision, i dont have second option, i've to be in bridging visa A or 485 visa for my PYP.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

It takes till page 2 for you to declare you are on a Bridging Visa?

Honestly to be blunt your "migration agent" is useless.

You still need a plan B as it is almost certain your review will fail as you did not comply at time of application with mandatory requirements. (Similar to as you know a requirement is to have a substantive visa for you now).

But best of luck.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

Can I apply for second time for the same visa?


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

Visa application has now been refused and you are on a bridging visa, so a further 485 is out of the question, unless you can back onto a substantive visa and still meet all requirements for the visa.

From your post, you didn't even applied for an AFP clearance, not to mention evidence accompanied to the application, and you are obviously over 16, so the change of winning at AAT is next to zero. You still can go for review which will buy you some time to explore some other options, or working very hard to make as much as possible and go home, then start again.

If you really want to win, you will need to prepare big bucks and time, as you will need to challenge the recent FCCA decision. Nguyen v Minister for Immigration & Anor [2016] FCCA 1523 (8 July 2016)


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

I have my AFP clearance right now, i don't have AFP at the time of visa lodgement


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

By the way, i remember a recent AAT decision, forgot the case number, an applicant actually had applied for an AFP clearance and has a certificate, but didn't have it included in the application, lost his appeal. He is in a better position then you.


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

It doesn't matter, you will need to have the AFP certificate, or a any evidence of applied for it accompanied in your application, you are now has it just not help you at all.



harishchittampally said:


> I have my AFP clearance right now, i don't have AFP at the time of visa lodgement


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

How to have substantive visa to lodge 485 for second time?

Options for substantive visa, what kind of visa i should apply for


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

How long it takes if i review my decision
Number of days?


----------



## mbranson (Oct 28, 2016)

ampk said:


> That visa is finished, can not withdraw.
> 
> Just start over again.


Someone has said I need to leave the country to do this is that true?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

harishchittampally said:


> How to have substantive visa to lodge 485 for second time?
> 
> Options for substantive visa, what kind of visa i should apply for


Why not just pay for a consultation and get a clear understanding of your current situation and the options open to you? It will take the guess work out of it. Fishing for bits and pieces of information here will only confuse you. After all, that application should never have been lodged in the first place without a police certificate being applied for. That is a very basic requirement that is even clearly listed on the DIBP website.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

How long it takes to get the decision if i review?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

harishchittampally said:


> How long it takes to get the decision if i review?


A standard review could take over 12 months. However there seems to be a tendency now to uphold refusals very quickly where the appeal clearly has no merit, so it would be foolish to assume that an appeal will always buy you a lot of extra time.


----------



## mbranson (Oct 28, 2016)

*Other options*

Okay, as I understand I am on a bridging visa so lodging a review because I was unable to submit an AFP before the decision, will fail in the review tribunal.

However, I have been with my partner (who is Australian) now for 3 years. Am I still eligible to apply for a defacto? Do I need to leave the country for this? Does he need to apply for this or do I?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

For this no not need to leave Australia, unless previous visa had a NFS is my guess.

Again your knowledge is low, so can you pass the defacto visa requirements?


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

Can I lodge student visa if I'm in bridging visa A with visa refusal?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a temp visa! read above.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm asking about my situation, can I apply for student visa when I'm in bridging visa A?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Well give full details in point form - I am not going back to read your personal story and confirm each your posts are you!!!!

I suggest you need to pay for help if you not able to help yourself!!!!

Short answer if you have a ban NO for student visa!


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm in bridging visa A with visa refusal 485, can I apply for student visa?


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes, you can from anywhere in the world, but Australia.


harishchittampally said:


> I'm in bridging visa A with visa refusal 485, can I apply for student visa?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

mbranson said:


> Okay, as I understand I am on a bridging visa so lodging a review because I was unable to submit an AFP before the decision, will fail in the review tribunal.
> 
> However, I have been with my partner (who is Australian) now for 3 years. Am I still eligible to apply for a defacto? Do I need to leave the country for this? Does he need to apply for this or do I?


Under the circumstances you describe, you can apply for an onshore partner visa, but you will need to meet schedule 3 criteria or receive a waiver.

People who apply for partner visas after a recent onshore visa refusal can expect a great deal of scrutiny.


----------



## mbranson (Oct 28, 2016)

What about an employment sponsorship? I have recently contracted for employment however with this refusal I am not left many options and I do not want to risk a job since I have not started yet. Is this a possible option with my visa being refused? Or again would I need to go offshore?


----------



## mbranson (Oct 28, 2016)

ampk said:


> For this no not need to leave Australia, unless previous visa had a NFS is my guess.
> 
> Again your knowledge is low, so can you pass the defacto visa requirements?


I do not have an NFS and I pass the requirements, my partner and I have been here living together for the last 3 years. I was told however by someone because I had a visa refused I have to show extenuating circumstances why I have to apply for that? Or do I just need to make sure there is over-sufficient proof of this continuous relationship?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

mbranson said:


> What about an employment sponsorship? I have recently contracted for employment however with this refusal I am not left many options and I do not want to risk a job since I have not started yet. Is this a possible option with my visa being refused? Or again would I need to go offshore?


My advice is to go and see a registered migration agent and get a comprehensive overview of all your options. That is much more sensible than continuing to fish for bits and pieces of information here.I have provided as much information for free as I am prepared to do.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

How long it takes for ministerial intervention decision?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

harishchittampally said:


> How long it takes for ministerial intervention decision?


Depends and you have given about zero information to go on.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

485 visa refusal, applied for MRT. I may loose MRT because of wrong application. I have all the documents. What is the procedure to do ministerial intervention? How long it takes, how much it costs me?


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

I'm no migration agent, but from what I've read, this is how I view things: you've screwed up, I don't think you have much choice but to go back home and try another route.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Ministerial Intervention is free - but almost never granted.

Did you get pro assistance with the MRT or try do it yourself?


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

All you guys with the 485 problem .. you could have solved it by talking to a Registered Migration Agent before lodging. You can lodge any time up to 6 months from the time you completed your course. As the primary applicant, you will have to depart Australia and return before you can lodge another application. Once your 485 is refused in Australia you can't lodge another application in Australian under Section 48 of the migration act, unless you have a substantive visa. That is, you can't lodge a new application from a bridging visa, except a protection visa and partner visa.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Advice to pass to you friends .. you come to Australia to study. You spend $40 or $50 thousand dollars on your education. Why not spend a couple of hundred dollars and get get advice to make sure you get you visa.


----------



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Advice to pass to you friends .. you come to Australia to study. You spend $40 or $50 thousand dollars on your education. Why not spend a couple of hundred dollars and get get advice to make sure you get you visa.


Just a side note, most international students live in a very LOW tight budget. They have to work ANYTHING like any job just to live on basic life. Some students will never be able to afford studying to Australia if they haven't had a loan, family help, external scholarships, university scholarship, ...etc. So every cent matters.

Well, they can also use this forum to share their stories and case specific questions for FREE.

All the info. they need are actually published online. What an immigration agent can do is to actually search on google and read the info in the DIBP website, and then simplify whatever they read to the client. No magic, No secrets whatsoever. On the other hand, someone who have had similar situation can - and thanks to online boards- share their inputs here. So if you think that a couple of hundred dollars is affordable to get a simple info, kindly please speak to yourself!!


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

Rosee said:


> Just a side note, most international students live in a very LOW tight budget. They have to work ANYTHING like any job just to live on basic life. Some students will never be able to afford studying to Australia if they haven't had a loan, family help, external scholarships, university scholarship, ...etc. So every cent matters.
> 
> Well, they can also use this forum to share their stories and case specific questions for FREE.
> 
> All the info. they need are actually published online. What an immigration agent can do is to actually search on google and read the info in the DIBP website, and then simplify whatever they read to the client. No magic, No secrets whatsoever. On the other hand, someone who have had similar situation can - and thanks to online boards- share their inputs here. So if you think that a couple of hundred dollars is affordable to get a simple info, kindly please speak to yourself!!


Some AUSTRALIANS cannot afford to study either.

I know I certainly can't. And it's not just students who have to work shitkicker jobs just to scrape by, there are many struggling like myself.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

"No magic, No secrets whatsoever."

I disagree a Registered Migration Agent gets information that is not available online (to the public).

Procedures Advice Manual (3) that gives DIBP policy and examples for all the different visas is one such document, there are also bulletins that they receive that we don't get to see.

Also the way a lot of regulations are written it is not easy to understand a lot of the rules and very easy to make invalid applications that have life long consequences.

Here is a maintenance manual for a C172 a very simple aircraft, care to do a 100hly and change the brakes for me?

https://www.redskyventures.org/doc/cessna-maintenance-manuals/Cessna_172_1977-1986_MM_D2065-3-13.pdf


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Rosee said:


> Well, they can also use this forum to share their stories and case specific questions for FREE.
> 
> All the info. they need are actually published online. So if you think that a couple of hundred dollars is affordable to get a simple info, kindly please speak to yourself!!


And if they get it wrong the only consequence is a visa refusal and the total waste of money spent so far. 
If they are already spending tens of thousands they should consider an extra couple of hundred to check and get it right.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> "No magic, No secrets whatsoever."
> 
> I disagree a Registered Migration Agent gets information that is not available online (to the public).
> 
> ...


Ampk is right. RMAs go through training and have a vast amount of experience dealing with DIBP. They know the ins and outs of the whole process. They have access to things that the rest of us do not (manuals, DIBP regulations, etc.). That being said...yes, a person can research and complete their own immigration applications. However, you really do have to read carefully and be able to interpret/understand the regulations. I'm a teacher. I poured over every single thing I could find in regards to my visa situation. I read immigration regulations and laws. I waded through hours of AAT cases. And I STILL spoke with RMAs to ensure I knew what was going on and to help guide me in making informed choices. Honestly, most of the RMAs on here only charge $150-$300 or so for a consultation where they will help you with your application, give advice and even tell you how to word things! It's worth it.

To the main poster, you will have to leave and do a new visa application. You won't win at tribunal, as you obviously had not applied for your police check BEFORE lodging. That is a very clear requirement that you did not meet. As for applying for a partner visa...yes, you can do so. But you WILL have to meet Schedule 3 requirements. And unless you have something fairly major that is going on that requires you to be in Australia, I doubt you'll meet Schedule 3. I'm having to meet Schedule 3 requirements...my partner has to have a transplant surgery...but we're STILL worried that they will think we don't meet the Schedule 3 requirements. It is not something to do lightly...and I definitely recommend you consult with a RMA (you have had a few reply to you on this thread) before you go that route.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

I want to know, how long it takes to get the decision for ministerial intervention?

I knew that I'll loose it but I want to know how long it takes?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

harishchittampally said:


> I want to know, how long it takes to get the decision for ministerial intervention?
> 
> I knew that I'll loose it but I want to know how long it takes?


No one can tell you that for certain. As was already stated by a RMA on here, they are doing obvious refusals fairly quickly. For some it could be as little as weeks or a month. If I were you, I would contact one of the RMAs on here who have been kind enough to try and answer your questions. A consultation does not cost all that much...especially when you are looking at losing thousands on a simple mistake.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

It has been said that in recent times, cases that have NO chance are held very quickly.

The way I read it, it was weeks not months.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

I've contacted a migration agent. My MRT is under process but i think I'll loose my MRT. I'm doing my professional year. I need some more time to finish up the course. That's why I'm worried about how long it takes. I asked my RMA. RMA said you'll get enough time to finish. But I want to know how?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

harishchittampally said:


> i am just wondering, can i lodge the same visa(485) once it is refused?
> 
> I've contacted migration agent, he discussed about the review but not the new application. As he also mentioned that "you can lodge 485 visa once it is refused", you have to review it.


Same agent by any chance?


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

What do you mean?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Is it the same agent that discussed about the "review" that you can not win due the ruling in the attached link in this thread.

The same agent that said you can lodge 485 visa once it is refused, you have to review it?

Did your agent tell you this? Ministerial intervention is not an extension of the visa application or review process. It is intended to act as a ‘safety net’ and the Minister will generally only intervene in a relatively small number of cases where the circumstances are unique or exceptional.

* Your agent should have told you - You can not win the MRT but you might buy some time, you could apply onshore for a Partner Visa (depending on evidence) that maybe approved or buy more time and will need to satisfy somehow Schedule 3, you need to go offshore to apply 485 visa and you don't have unique or exceptional circumstances for Ministerial Intervention.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

If you are the partner of an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen you could be eligible to make an application for a Partner visa even if you have been refused another type of visa while in Australia. 

The Minister has indicated that it is inappropriate to consider requests from person who may be eligible to apply for a Partner visa. The Minister expects us to finalise such requests without further processing. 

If you have been refused a Partner visa already while in Australia, the Minister has indicated that it is inappropriate to consider your case under the public interest powers. The Minister expects us to finalise such requests without further processing.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm not asking about partner visa at all.
485 visa refused, I'm on MRT now. I want time to finish my professional year. If I loose my MRT., how to process for ministerial intervention. How long it takes for the decision.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry was that other poster with 485 visa problem (ministerial intervention not possible if a Partner Visa can be applied for).


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok each fortnight cases are given to MRT - some old applications and some new ones (that can not win). Here is the cut and paste. 

Cases were allocated to members on a fortnightly basis and
followed a set pattern, allowing members to effectively manage
their caseloads. The tribunals allocated a combination of younger
and older cases in certain caseloads that helped to mitigate
against potentially unmeritorious applications, while at the same
time allocating finalised cases in order of age from lodgement to
reduce applicant wait times.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

From a high of 22,000 active cases in December 2012, the MRT-RRT
steadily decreased the number of cases on hand, so that at 30 June
2015 there were 13,937 active cases. This was achieved without
diminution in the quality of decisions or the fairness of processes.
Processing times for MRT cases improved, in some cases
significantly. The time it took from when an applicant lodged an
application to when they received a decision for MRT cases improved
by 20% in the past 12 months, from 364 days to 289 days. *The most
significant improvements in processing times were for student
refusal,* permanent business, student cancellation and nomination/
sponsor approval cases.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm asking about ministerial intervention. I told many times. I want to know about ministerial intervention. I'm not asking about partner visa and MRT


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The Minister has described the types of unique or exceptional circumstances in which a case might be referred for the Minister’s consideration.

Please list your "unique or exceptional" circumstances.

A) Strong compassionate circumstances that if not recognised would result in serious, ongoing and irreversible harm and continuing hardship to an Australian citizen or an Australian family unit, where at least one member of the family is an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident. 

B) Compassionate circumstances regarding your age and/or health and/or psychological state, that if not recognised would result in serious, ongoing and irreversible harm and continuing hardship.

C) Exceptional economic, scientific, cultural or other benefit that would result from you being permitted to remain in Australia.

D) Circumstances not anticipated by relevant legislation; or clearly unintended consequences of legislation; or the application of relevant legislation leads to unfair or unreasonable results in your case.

E) You cannot be returned to your country/countries of citizenship or usual residence due to circumstances outside your control.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The Minister’s powers are not available in the following circumstances:
•there is no review decision by a merits review tribunal.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

How to start the process of ministerial intervention?
How long it takes to get the decision?
How long it takes to get the MRT decision for 485 visa refusal?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

How to start the process of ministerial intervention?

* You can not till after MRT - if MRT say there is no review - you never can apply for Ministerial intervention.

How long it takes to get the decision?

* I assume not long as they say continue to make plans to leave Australia.

How long it takes to get the MRT decision for 485 visa refusal?

* As stated case are handed out each 2 weeks some are new MRT applications and some are old. So could be weeks to possible max 10 months from application. They are processing far more applications than they are receiving so processing times are dropping fast.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

if MRT decision is affirms. Will i get the chance for ministerial intervention.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

harishchittampally said:


> if MRT decision is affirms. Will i get the chance for ministerial intervention.


I would assume not, but if your were allowed to request Ministerial Intervention I expect you would be informed very fast it is unsuccessful as it does not fall into the above (A-E) categories.

By very fast I guess within 48 hrs certainly within 7 days (a limit for some aspects).

They will know you are trying for extra time and don't actually have a case.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

Do i have any other option to stay here. I just need time to finish my professional year. I don't think I get enough time during my MRT process


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote from one of the RMA's before.

"Once your 485 is refused in Australia you can't lodge another application in Australian under Section 48 of the migration act, unless you have a substantive visa. That is, you can't lodge a new application from a bridging visa, except a protection visa and partner visa."


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

Can I apply for 485 visa again if i go back to my country? It's not even 6 months I've finished my studies.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

harishchittampally said:


> Can I apply for 485 visa again if i go back to my country? It's not even 6 months I've finished my studies.


I do believe that RMA did say you have up to 6 months and the other RMA said you can apply in any country but Australia.

But I do not know personally if this is true or where it is published - I do know the RMA's that have posted on your thread are very experienced and I have been told by many forum members they highly recommended the RMA that they used on here - I also used one that posts on here and he was excellent. So I would assume they are correct.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

How can i confirm whether i can apply 485 from my country?
Visa requirements says need to be in australia but there are some points from offshore.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Visa Expert Australia said:


> Yes, you can from anywhere in the world, but Australia.


You could ask this agent for a link to the regulation? (nicely)


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

How can i ask him, please let me know thanks


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Click on his name and see if you can send a private message.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

ampk said:


> "No magic, No secrets whatsoever."
> 
> I disagree a Registered Migration Agent gets information that is not available online (to the public).
> 
> ...


Having done the 100hly and changed the brakes with all the information supplied by the maintenance manual (MM) I gave the link to, you will have large fines to pay and possible jail time to serve.

* Aeroplanes are generally located at airports and an ASIC is required to get airside, not mentioned in the MM - 100 penalty units. (Maximum penalty exceeds $5 000).
* To carry out a 100hly requires a C of A, certification of work needs to be done, all parts require documentation and tractability, the manual/s need to be current data, tooling needs to be calibrated, a hangar is required, certain records need to be keep for varying times, a taxi approval is required, all work needs to be done or directly supervised by a LAME(s) as a few off top of my head - none of this is mentioned in the MM.
* Oil and hydraulic fluids need to be disposed of I.A.W local environmental laws - not mentioned in the MM. big fines and/or jail.

So in this case all information is available from Aircraft Manufacture, I am sure we could find the engine manual, The Department of Infrastructure and Transport, Civil Aviation Safety Authority and local Environmental Department. 
*
But it does not help *if you don't know what information you need to find.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

Can i go to my country if I'm under MRT Bridging visa B?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

harishchittampally said:


> Can i go to my country if I'm under MRT Bridging visa B?


Yes you can but if they make an unfavourable decision while you are out of the country you won't be able to get back in (unless you are granted another visa).


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok, if i don't come in 3 months and expires, will that effect my visa process if i apply for pr


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

harishchittampally said:


> Ok, if i don't come in 3 months and expires, will that effect my visa process if i apply for pr


If you are saying that your BVB expires in 3 months then you will not be able to come back unless what you get another visa to come back on.

In regards to the PR, it would depend on if your AAT is for the PR application and what it is for work PR, spouse visa PR etc, or if you will be applying for a new PR offshore. Being offshore should not affect the application, however there may be a requirement that you be in Australia when it is granted (you will need to check on the requirements of the visa that you are applying for).


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

What is the time frame to get the pr with 65 points for engineering technologist?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

harishchittampally said:


> What is the time frame to get the pr with 65 points for engineering technologist?


Sorry but no-one can answer that question you will only know when you get your EOI. Alot depends on how many places they have and how many people have EOI's in.


----------



## harishchittampally (Oct 29, 2016)

You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.

Your course or courses must:
be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
have given all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia.

I did EAP for 10 weeks, will i get 5 additional points


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

harishchittampally said:


> You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.
> 
> Your course or courses must:
> be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
> ...


10 weeks is not the result of two academic years of study is it?


----------

